
Bedbugs are giving Airbnb users headaches and itchy bites - jmsflknr
https://www.cnet.com/features/bed-bugs-are-giving-airbnb-users-headaches-and-itchy-bites/
======
smt88
Amazon (via third-party sellers), Uber, and Airbnb all have a similar thread:
work around govt regulations in exchange for a lower price and wider
selection.

With Uber, some of the regulations weren't really working for consumers. Taxis
are terrible. And, though I dislike Uber as a company, they've done a
surprisingly good job of providing the regulations and safeguards required to
make their service as good and safe as taxis (perhaps more so in my city).

But Amazon and Airbnb make us forego some really vital, useful safety
measures, e.g. requiring hotels to be responsible for keeping a room safe
(with fire extinguishers, fire escapes, privacy, etc.) An individual Airbnb
owner isn't afraid of your bed bug lawsuits, but Marriott is afraid for you to
even tell someone about it. Which one is going to fix the problem sooner.

Amazon and Airbnb seemingly don't believe that bad sellers will harm their own
brand that much, so they don't do much to stop these things. I don't think
Airbnb could afford to. How can you prevent Airbnb owners from installing spy
cams?

I personally have sampled the Silicon Valley way of doing things, and I've
gone back to big-brand hotels and online shopping at Target/Best Buy. The
prices aren't that different, and I have a lot more guarantees of quality, as
well as a _lot_ more recourse if something goes wrong.

------
not_a_cop75
They mention bedbugs, but those are only ONE thing that people can contract by
staying at shared places such as these.

~~~
wppick
No need to worry the place will be professionally cleaned and sanitized
between guests /s

~~~
ohithereyou
For what AirBnB hosts charge for a "cleaning fee" I would sure hope so. (Yes,
I know you were being sarcastic, but ffs, a $50 "cleaning fee"?)

